

How do I find good people to work with. - elrevo

We have a small but well funded start-up with currently more demand for our product than our engineering team (me) can roll out. I need to know where we can find smart and motivated people to work with! Any suggestions are welcome.&#60;p&#62;Thanks, 
Richard
======
antoinevg
Are you willing to work with remote devs?

You may find that it offers a larger pool of talent & interesting people to
draw on.

------
contactdick
Universities in the local area can be a good start - where are you based?

~~~
elrevo
We're based in London, probably should have mentioned that in the original
post :)

